# Strains that will wreck you



## Sortastupid (Jul 29, 2016)

What strain would you recommend to grow if you wanted to get wrecked.
You know, if you want to get wrecked try this kinda shit


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 11, 2016)

Royal Kush is fucking good.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Depends on your definition of wrecked ?


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

Trainwreck???


----------



## Sortastupid (Aug 12, 2016)

I just wanted to hear, to someone who is new to all the different blends of smoke someone say ya gotta try this you won't regret it that's all


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Aug 12, 2016)

Well if you wanna smoke and get your panties wasted look no further. My own strain known as Smoke Stack Lightning will break your fuckin knee caps and leave you with your tits in the dirt. Shit comes from the well known and highly regarded Spahghetto Brown cross bred with Broken Elephant. The sky is the limit and nothing else my friend will make you realize.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 14, 2016)

Some white widow from a WA state rec shop. Very strong, and pretty nice smell.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sortastupid said:


> I just wanted to hear, to someone who is new to all the different blends of smoke someone say ya gotta try this you won't regret it that's all


My Holy Fuck would fit this but the beans are not ready yet


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 14, 2016)

Smoke Stack Lightning said:


> Well if you wanna smoke and get your panties wasted look no further. My own strain known as Smoke Stack Lightning will break your fuckin knee caps and leave you with your tits in the dirt. Shit comes from the well known and highly regarded Spahghetto Brown cross bred with Broken Elephant. The sky is the limit and nothing else my friend will make you realize.


*TAKES HIT* KNEE CAPS FUCKING EXPLODE *TAKES ANOTHER HIT* GROWS TITS THAT BURROW INTO THE GROUND "Fuck that's good weed"


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 14, 2016)

But in all honesty, if you don't live in a state where it's legal, or where medical is legal. Odds are, your dealer is pulling names out of his ass like Jan Brady.


----------



## bertaluchi (Aug 21, 2016)

Just grow some ak47 from serious seeds. It will fuck you up. Nothing that special about it compared to what you find in legal states but a solid and reliable plant that does ring the bell every time I smoke it.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 26, 2016)

so many strains to choose from it's hard to choose... I'd say, they all would wreck you.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Sep 16, 2016)

My review of Night Nurse


----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2016)

T.I.T.S. 

I just now posted about it in the "Hardest-hitting strain" thread. This shit wipes me out. Like the time I tried snorkeling at a surfing beach on the North Shore of Molokai and literally got sand pounded up my ass by a wave that could've killed me. I'm lucky it only pulled my trunks halfway off! Lesson learned: Never snorkel on a surfing beach! Especially in Hawaii!


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't know about you. But, I got fucked up on White Widow and Blue Dream. I've never found it so hard to hold a conversation or do shit in my life.

Le Gf won't touch Blue Dream after last time... She thought she was a hobbit. And was glued to her seat for 3 fuckin hours off a lungful.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr Gonzz said:


> Royal Kush is fucking good.



I just started germinating some royal kush regs


----------



## gold lion (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr Gonzz said:


> Odds are, your dealer is pulling names out of his ass like Jan Brady.


Jan Brady - great name for a new strain. somebody oughta get on that lol


----------



## pergamum362 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ghost train haze #1...nough said.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 6, 2016)

I know this is a Popular strain and is overdone in the west but over here on the east coast the best shit comes from Maine.

Anyway I happened upon some well grown Gurilla Glue #4 and that made me it's bitch for a good long time. I later found it again but grown poorly and it was nothing like this shit. Only edibles make my eyes red but that stuff got em light pink which never happens with flower with me even if I smoked an eigth or more a day. 
 Now I can't smoke thanks to cigs killing my lungs. I haven't touched or smoked a thing for a month and still have black shit coming up. It's only edibles and tinctures for me from now on. I've had bad pneumonia 4 times this year and was hospitalized because of it one of the times(I rode out the others). I'm only 30 and my lungs are inflamed and filled with fiberglass(I only smoked menthol cigs when I did and chain smoked em). Lesson learned the hard way...smoke weed not tobacco and if it is tobacco stay away from Newport's. They were my brand and I've since learned they are #1 for most fiberglass in the filters. Now I can't even smoke bud without coughing up blood. I'm on patches for the cigs and with the tinctures and edibles only no vape despite it being suggested. I feel I'm going in a better direction for that reason anyway.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 6, 2016)

Dr Gonzz said:


> Some white widow from a WA state rec shop. Very strong, and pretty nice smell.


It's all I grow and use. Used properly, I have ZERO pain and can get shit done. When indulged in, my guitar playing improves by a factor of 1000.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 6, 2016)

I never have yet tried White Widow. I want to. Closest I have is a cross of White Widow and a unknown American indica(White Rhino) that's a pretty damn good strain IMO.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 6, 2016)

Rhino is good stuff, no doubt. But Widow in my humble opinion is a good bit superior. I've let a few friends try some out and it just destroys them over their regular stuff.

Hell, I have one friend that's actually afraid of it.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 6, 2016)

White Widow is pretty bloody good bro. One of my favorite strains to smoke.


----------



## docter (Oct 6, 2016)

Old school Sour D.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

BRUCE BANNER!!


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 6, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Rhino is good stuff, no doubt. But Widow in my humble opinion is a good bit superior. I've let a few friends try some out and it just destroys them over their regular stuff.
> 
> Hell, I have one friend that's actually afraid of it.


Haha!

That's hilarious man. He should be...I know it's got legendary status like Northern Lights for a reason. Hopefully someday my dispensary gets more selection and carries WW. They have NL which they just dropped an eigth down to $37 from $47...I want to get some but I'm not sure which version it is, the real stuff from Holland after it was sent there from America here or what as there are a good few variations/phenotypes...NL, NL#2, and NL #5 anyway, probably others too.

I also love my real GDP. Not the street "GDP" that's fluffy and light green but the real hard dense colorful nugs covered in triches outside and in with dark or regular purple hues on the bud and leafs inside and out.

I can't wait till my Mother Of Berry is done. It's sad I can't smoke so I don't get the flavors all the strains of bud I get have to offer but before they go into the pan and oven to decarb for 20 mins and loose their terpines I get to look at and smell em which I love. I miss smoking but I love my edibles they just paralyze you. I can't wait till tomorrow or the day after. I'll be making some butter. 1 1/2 lbs butter to a Quarter of White Rhino, Quarter of GDP, Half O of Captains Cake(hybrid of GSC X White Fire Alien Kush), and about a quarter of GG#4.

I've become a fan of high CBD strains and I'm not sure why but despite everything I've read the Northern Lights at my dispensary says 7% THC to 12% CBD but I have from all accounts read NL is about 14% THC to about .36 CBD. But it's been grown as strong as 20% THC. Or so I read.

My Captains Cake, White Rhino, GDP, and GG#4 before I turn em into some potent butter


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 7, 2016)

I order my WW seeds from Amsterdam. You can get 10 feminized seeds for 50 bucks at ILGM: https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/medical/products/white-widow-marijuana-seeds
https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/medical/products/white-widow-marijuana-seeds
Takes a couple weeks to get them, but they're well worth it.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 7, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> I order my WW seeds from Amsterdam. You can get 10 feminized seeds for 50 bucks at ILGM: https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/medical/products/white-widow-marijuana-seeds
> Takes a couple weeks to get them, but they're well worth it.


I personally like Herbies. I have only ordered seeds once and went with them as I read guerilla seeds wasn't taking credit/debit card orders and I've heard good things about them. Had no problem whatsoever, great customer service and good selection. My order from herbies came in 10 days. I ordered only small autoflowers as I want to grow em as fast as possible and I can only do 1 at a time.

Does ILGM take cards? IF I recall correctly I read about ordering seeds from them and it sounded like a tedious process of I believe only taking bank transfers and western union type payments and bitcoin which I never understood how to use or or get em or anything. I think they also wanted some kind of form filled out also. I could be mistaken but I know I read a couple places that had a tedious ordering process. I like it easy. I was very pleased with my order from herbies just frustrated as one strain I wanted I forgot to order and I have sooo many seeds now it's like to me pointless to order more for awhile.

I did download the free ILGM how to grow ebook or PDF whatever from them. It's a nice site and a good read.

I personally can't wait to start one of the 60 Day Wonder or Auto Williams Wonder beans. I'm an indica only person so at 90% indica that should be a dank strain.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 7, 2016)

Blaze_420 said:


> Does ILGM take cards? I


Yep. Paid with my Visa card. They'll put it on your charge card as some sort of toy or other Asian product to prevent any trouble with the credit card company.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks @TacoMac Good to know! The more legit sources the better!


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 8, 2016)

Master kush, thc bomb, nebula, ranks ip there for me

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Oct 19, 2016)

A strain that will FUCKING rek you, then flip you over and RAPE you


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 19, 2016)

Dr Gonzz said:


> A strain that will FUCKING rek you, then flip you over and RAPE you


I know I can do without the rape part, thanks for letting me know I like for my ass to stay a virgin. Lol

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Resin Grower (Oct 24, 2016)

Any quality strain bubble hashed then rosined will wreck you i promise lol. These are all bag seed but smell and smoke amazing.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 25, 2016)

@Resin Grower Beautiful grow man. I see people with multiple trees and I'm jelouse. Your girls are beautiful. That's how you do bag seed! I'm not a fan of bagseed as I like to know which strain I have going but you make em look worth using. Those look like indicas...my favorite! Awesome grow man that shit looks dank and loud. 

I'm going to look up bubble hash and how it's made. I'd love to learn how to make some sort of hash. Bubble hash sounds intriguing...probably safer than that butane method I've been hearing about(I'm new to the extracts and hash scene. Only ever dealt with nug and I'm newly attempting to grow again but only 1 at a time). That's some bomb you got growing man! Makes me rethink the value of bagseeds. I threw away a ton of old ones some years ago(I had 100s from mersh) making me wish I kept em. Shit happens. I love this plant but everyone I'm close to the few that still talk to me still think it's an evil drug that will ruin lives. I have no contact with them because of it. 
So what's the cheapest method to make an extract from a single plant for future reference? I'm thinking of one of those Magic Butter machines. OneLove to the God and goddess of ganja and mother nature for giving us a good friend who's sadly misunderstood by many but that's slowly changing. My family hates that I'm such a Marijuana Advocate and Enthusiast. I love it. Love the ganja and Cannabis Culture!

My next grow will be an auto Williams Wonder. Can't wait to see how that girl turns out! Hope it's a loud dank strain.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 25, 2016)

Pura vida, gg4, any cookies is pretty good, if you like getting super sativa out smoke Jilly bean or star dawg or golden goat all 3 can give a paranoid person anxiety straight in your own head shit lol


----------



## Resin Grower (Oct 27, 2016)

Blaze_420 said:


> @Resin Grower Beautiful grow man. I see people with multiple trees and I'm jelouse. Your girls are beautiful. That's how you do bag seed! I'm not a fan of bagseed as I like to know which strain I have going but you make em look worth using. Those look like indicas...my favorite! Awesome grow man that shit looks dank and loud.
> 
> I'm going to look up bubble hash and how it's made. I'd love to learn how to make some sort of hash. Bubble hash sounds intriguing...probably safer than that butane method I've been hearing about(I'm new to the extracts and hash scene. Only ever dealt with nug and I'm newly attempting to grow again but only 1 at a time). That's some bomb you got growing man! Makes me rethink the value of bagseeds. I threw away a ton of old ones some years ago(I had 100s from mersh) making me wish I kept em. Shit happens. I love this plant but everyone I'm close to the few that still talk to me still think it's an evil drug that will ruin lives. I have no contact with them because of it.
> So what's the cheapest method to make an extract from a single plant for future reference? I'm thinking of one of those Magic Butter machines. OneLove to the God and goddess of ganja and mother nature for giving us a good friend who's sadly misunderstood by many but that's slowly changing. My family hates that I'm such a Marijuana Advocate and Enthusiast. I love it. Love the ganja and Cannabis Culture!
> ...


Its my belief we are loosing the plot with how breeding is going its all basicaly skunk. Some ive got are real nice but one is wierd full indica but no resin yet we will see whaddt happens. Thanks for kind words and good luck with the bubble its not hard but u want the best product for full melt. RG 


All resin growers comments are pure fiction for the record.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Nov 3, 2016)

Some FIRE OG Skunk


----------

